# My 75 Gallon Tank...



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

It been awhile so here is my tank..It hasnt been easy and it is still a work in progress..I have been battling hair algae and a snail problem that wont stop...I started with 12 siamese algae eaters and only lost 2 to My Geryi...I have lost all my clown loaches that I have used in the tank to combat snails and about 25 neons( go figure). Yestereday I introduced about 12 algae shrimp to my tank to combat any more algae that may exist... 
View attachment 86596

I have tried to add more plants especially in the right corner but he just chews them up and thats why the right side looks so bare...


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

bro, I can only see the very top of your tank.. can you repost? LOL

Hey do I see nymphea sp 'Taiwan' poking out of the top?


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Finally fixed pic..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

nice looking tank.. geryi =


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice tank, geryi looks cool


----------



## XRS (Mar 24, 2005)

Nice. Enjoy it as much as you can before He messes it up. Thats what my RBs did to my $45 plants


----------



## Kilohead36 (Feb 11, 2004)

Actually I think this setup will last he seems to stay to one side... Ive had this setup like this for three months with 12 algae eaters and Ive only lost 2 or 3. Each fish is different. Now my other fish Which is a Gold spilo has destroyed all of my plants so he resides now in a empty tank...My Geryi is constantly changing and being more aggresive he would attack my long tongs when I was working around his area... However, today he completly suprised me and attacked the glass cleaning magnet...I was surpised as hell...


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice looking tank man, and the fish. Cna you post a pic of the fish, it looks good!


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice looking tank


----------

